# Lms Mini Mill Power Feed



## Fabrickator (Oct 7, 2015)

I've had my LMS Mini Mill for almost 6 years now and when I bought it I purchased and installed their power feed.  I love the PF and use it whenever I can.  Last Friday afternoon I when I was cleaning up, I turned and my shirt caught on the For/Rev shift lever and blew it up (see pic).  I had just finished using it, but called LMS immediately and ordered a new one thinking it would be a couple of weeks coming from China and about $50 or more.  The nice gal sent one out to me that day, USPS for $9.95 (+tx/shipping)  and I had it by the following Tuesday.  WOW, great service and prices!

Now comes the fun part.  My installation kit didn't include a wiring diagram and there I had 12 Black wires....  Again, LMS came through and their tech sent me a diagram within minutes.   Opps...the diagram had the landing points for one end only, and the Triple-pole drum switch was completely unmarked.  So when the switch came yesterday I spent about an hour behind my multi-meter figuring out how the switch worked internally and which wire went where.  But in the end, I won and I crammed the 16oz of wire & large switch back into the 12oz can.

Kudos to Little Machine Shop for Customer Service!


----------



## higgite (Oct 7, 2015)

Fabrickator said:


> Kudos to Little Machine Shop for Customer Service!



Amen to that. I've had nothing but top notch service from them.

Good job on your repair. Drum switches can be a challenge.

Tom


----------



## MaverickNH (Dec 24, 2015)

I just ordered a LMS PF last week - nice to hear it's a good product! Any tip & tricks appreciated.


----------

